# The U.S. to play Serbia and Montenegro in Beograd



## AleksandarN (Jul 9, 2002)

This a friendly game just before the Olympics. I hope the game will on T.V. It will be one hell of a game. I can not hardly wait.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Which/are there any NBA players going to be playing that aren't on team USA?


----------



## denis (Jul 3, 2003)

> Which/are there any NBA players going to be playing that aren't on team USA?


You're joking, right?


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>denis</b>!
> 
> 
> You're joking, right?


Yes, I'm not that dumb.


----------



## MagnusPinus (Aug 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ToddMacCulloch11</b>!
> 
> 
> Yes, I'm not that dumb.


 And u 'll also have the pleasure of watching Milos Vujanic!(I watch him on tv twice a week:laugh: )


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

The U.S. olympic team should play a freindly tournament at Palafiera (16,000) of Genua, Italy against the italian NT and some other NT, just few days before the olympic games.

More news in the next weeks


----------



## #colonel (Sep 9, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ToddMacCulloch11</b>!
> Which/are there any NBA players going to be playing that aren't on team USA?


Drobnjak? Jaric?


----------



## MagnusPinus (Aug 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>italianBBlover</b>!
> The U.S. olympic team should play a freindly tournament at Palafiera (16,000) of Genua, Italy against the italian NT and some other NT, just few days before the olympic games.
> 
> More news in the next weeks


they will kill us but Wow... I have to see it... :grinning:


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

I would love to see this. Serbia is producing some great players.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Team USA will visit Belgrade for exhibition 



> In a move that lends considerable drama to the 2004 U.S. Olympic team's pre-Games training, USA Basketball has scheduled an exhibition matchup against the defending world champions from Serbia and Montenegro on Aug. 6 in Belgrade.
> 
> The game will feature at least two Kings -- guard Mike Bibby of the United States and forward Peja Stojakovic of Serbia -- and be the first meeting between the teams since the former Yugoslavia eliminated the U.S. and won the 2002 World Championships in Indianapolis.
> 
> ...


----------



## Aurelino (Jul 25, 2003)

Does anyone know Serbia and Montenegro's lineup for the game?


----------



## Red_Bandit (Apr 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Aurelino</b>!
> Does anyone know Serbia and Montenegro's lineup for the game?


its still to early to tell what our team will look like. These are the front runners so far.

PG - Jaric/Vujanic/Rakocevic/Koljevic/Avdalovic
SG - Bodiroga/Pavlovic/Bogavac/Kecman
SF - Stojakovic/Radmanovic/Vukcevic
PF - Tomasevic/Gurovic/Cabarkapa/Askrabic/Milojevic/Milicic
C - Divac/Drobnjak/Koturovic/Tarlac/Krstic/Rebraca/Ostojic/Perovic


----------



## MagnusPinus (Aug 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Red_Bandit</b>!
> 
> 
> its still to early to tell what our team will look like. These are the front runners so far.
> ...


not Radmanovic for sure.. he is out..and also perovic and Milicic won't be on the national team.. They are too young and unexperienced


----------



## Aurelino (Jul 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Red_Bandit</b>!
> 
> 
> its still to early to tell what our team will look like. These are the front runners so far.
> ...


Thank you. I am most interested in watching Vujnic and Krstic. How good are Krstic's chances of playing in this game? He suffered a foot injury recently, and I think has just gotten back to playing in the YUBA league.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Red_Bandit</b>!
> 
> 
> its still to early to tell what our team will look like. These are the front runners so far.
> ...


Jeez. That place is loaded with NBA talent.


----------



## Red_Bandit (Apr 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MagnusPinus</b>!
> 
> 
> not Radmanovic for sure.. he is out..and also perovic and Milicic won't be on the national team.. They are too young and unexperienced


  why is Radmanovic out??

Perovic played in the european championships this summer. and depending on which players retire/choose not to play/injured, Perovic will be called up. Milicic is a long shot and still has a chance to make the team if he starts getting some playtime in detroit.  isnt larry brown the coach of USA?? hmmmm


----------



## MagnusPinus (Aug 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Red_Bandit</b>!
> 
> 
> why is Radmanovic out??


Quarreled with the Pesic(coach) and with the Jugoslavian federation. He left the team.. 
Anyway the leader of the team will be always Dejan Bodiroga..


----------



## Aurelino (Jul 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Aurelino</b>!
> 
> 
> Thank you. I am most interested in watching Vujnic and Krstic. How good are Krstic's chances of playing in this game? He suffered a foot injury recently, and I think has just gotten back to playing in the YUBA league.


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Red_Bandit</b>!
> its still to early to tell what our team will look like. These are the front runners so far.
> 
> PG - Jaric/Vujanic/Rakocevic/Koljevic/Avdalovic
> ...


They make a lot of really good players in Serbia-Montenegro. That is gonna be a tough match for the US. 

Just about every one of those guys can stroke the 3 !


----------



## MagnusPinus (Aug 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Aurelino</b>!


if u meant Vujanic .. he will probably be in the starting 5.. 
If Krstic returns in shape will be probably on the roster... because despite his age is already a force of the jugo league. I've seen him play and if he gains more pounds he will be a very very good center8right now can't D against big guys..he is too skinny).
Anyway he definitely think he will be on the team but maybe won't have big minutes..


----------



## Aurelino (Jul 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MagnusPinus</b>!
> 
> 
> if u meant Vujanic .. he will probably be in the starting 5..
> ...


Great! Thanks a lot. I am interested in Krstic because he's expected to join the Nets next year  I heard he has gained some weight (Now 255 lbs; was about 210 lbs at the time of the draft). Good to know he's coming along as a good player. I read that he has been compared to a young Divac. How true is that?


----------



## AleksandarN (Jul 9, 2002)

Also they will playing a newly built stadium that they just completed for the Euro 2005 Championships it holds 20 000 people.

If you just look at our roster most of theguys are under 25. I think in about 10 years will have atleast 25 players in the NBA by then. If you look at our talent all of it is young and only "old guys " are Divac(if he plays), Bodiroga and Pedja. 

I think this team will be even better when the next Olympics rolls aroung in 2008. I can see this team winning atleast 1 more world Championship and atleast 1 gold at the Olympics in the next 10 years


----------



## Red_Bandit (Apr 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MagnusPinus</b>!
> 
> 
> Quarreled with the Pesic(coach) and with the Jugoslavian federation. He left the team..
> Anyway the leader of the team will be always Dejan Bodiroga..


 Pesic was the coach for the WC2002, he is no longer the coach, that duty now belongs to Vujosevic.


----------



## AleksandarN (Jul 9, 2002)

Here is some of the pics of the stadium


http://www.danas.co.yu/20031101/img/vikend11_1.jpg

http://www.bankovic.co.yu/images/arena1v.jpg


It is not finished yet but will be the biggest basketball stadium in Europe.


----------



## Jmonty580 (Jun 20, 2003)

When is this game? I wanna see what vujanic has.


----------



## MagnusPinus (Aug 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Aurelino</b>!
> 
> 
> Great! Thanks a lot. I am interested in Krstic because he's expected to join the Nets next year  I heard he has gained some weight (Now 255 lbs; was about 210 lbs at the time of the draft). Good to know he's coming along as a good player. I read that he has been compared to a young Divac. How true is that?


mh.. I don't know how Divac was at his age anyaway... I don't think K has the same passing skills... About the game I've seen i can say he can really well face the basket... He remembers me a bit Rasho when he does his fade away..No great post moves.. but was last year...so maybe he has improved... not maybe for sure... He was too weak on D against strong european centers... could box out... but now has bulked up.. u heard the truth..

look at this picture:











He doesn't seem 210lbs.. but he has now a Center body..and remember he is only 20.. (born 83)... I think next year or maybe in 2 years will be the starter of the Nets and will be much better than Collins... i think he can become like Rasho.. maybe better..


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

SacBee: U.S. game in Serbia makes big statement


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

I want to hear some of the players talking ****, that would make it even better...


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I wonder if Lebron or Melo will be on the team? I hope so. It'd be nice to see some of our future players getting the experience.


----------

